

Tech behind our augmented reality app, 'Go Make It Rain' - mpaddon
http://fireswingstudios.com/2013/05/tech-behind-go-make-it-rain/

======
kyleschoen
Great app to impress friends when out and about. Sometimes you just gotta make
it rain (and it's nice to not have to fork out real cash.)

However, this article really sheds some light on how they pulled off the
augmented reality portion of the app. Good job guys.

------
mpaddon
We would love to answer any questions about the work behind GO Make It Rain
here!

------
thai510
Great article guys, downloading the app now

------
sasilukr
so awesome

